# A Tandem as a great cross training tool.



## patineto (Oct 28, 2005)

My girlfriend is a super Avid everything, Runner, skater, skateboarder, you name it, and she like it Long, hard and challenging too.

In the last few months, we start to use the tandem almost a "Stand by taxi cap" since then we have made many long trips (going to the headlands crossing the golden gate bridge, etc) at least far longer than she will venture by her self with out the back up and the confidence of having the tandem to take her home if she get to tired, injure or something happen..

We also do a lot of "Duathons"...
you know she runs the fun parts of the trails, pedal the boring ones or the super step ones when traction is key, even practice some Running "mounts and dismounts" in the hopes (well dreams) of racing cyclocross on the tandem someday.

Next step is getting a trailer and modified to carry the two dogs, so we can go and walk the dogs at the many beaches (some farder than others in san francisco) or whatever we want since the poor little things can not run that far.

Anyway Tandems are super fun specially with somebody you really like.

Oh.....
to carry the spare shoes (biking/running), jackets, helmet, skates we hang them from the stocker handlebars and so far we did not find the need to mount the Bruce gordon racks.


----------



## Lutarious (Feb 8, 2005)

*Hola Rico Suave*

Glad to hear you're getting the most out of your tandem! Jenny and I have pulled our BOB trailer a little bit, just for errands and stuff, but it's a gas to ride along on something that incredible L O N G !!!

I think we need to talk about some parts swaps. Come see me at work, or call me when you can, unless the city living has made you afraid of your old hometown Oakland.......

Peace, 
Peter


----------



## patineto (Oct 28, 2005)

Lutarious said:


> Glad to hear you're getting the most out of your tandem! Jenny and I have pulled our BOB trailer a little bit, just for errands and stuff, but it's a gas to ride along on something that incredible L O N G !!!


Most be fun to ride in such a long train,
But the Dogs are kind of heavy and I'm afraid we need a "MamiVan" Type stroller child carrier with two wheels and a really wide base for stability (the feel of stability for them) I think the BOB will be to "Tipy" for them since it leans with the bike.










On the other hand I'm working on a sidecar idea, that will let us carry the dogs next to the tandem as oppose to way back in hopes they will be less tense and prone jump or move plus more fun since we can see what they are doing and talk to them.

Plus we can carry other things like a Human passenger or somehow death things like Wood (tons of firewood for free at the park for example) long 2x4 for some home improvements or even bicycles just because we can.



> I think we need to talk about some parts swaps. Come see me at work, or call me when you can, unless the city living has made you afraid of your old hometown Oakland.......
> 
> Peace,
> Peter


I'm going to try to go by your new house, even today, but I'm not sure if I can.

Yes City Living is kind nice, but even better a Good partner makes all the difference


----------



## mtymxdh (Jan 14, 2005)

how do you put the tandem in your bike rack ????? 










JK !!!

I want a Tandem, to ride with my GF... just purchased her 1st bike, I hope she likes MTB and the bike... a Jamis Dakar XAM 1


----------



## patineto (Oct 28, 2005)

mtymxdh said:


> how do you put the tandem in your bike rack ?????


Dude No big deal.









Somehow easier on the Bike than a car and I can still carry Lauren and the gear no problem.










> JK !!!
> 
> I want a Tandem, to ride with my GF... just purchased her 1st bike, I hope she likes MTB and the bike... a Jamis Dakar XAM 1


Today I have 19 bicycles (most of them super fancy) I don't know if the tandem will be selected if I can only have one bike, but for sure will be one of the three I will keep.

Tandems are totally amazing, super fun, playful and so versatile you will never regret it, plus if you Girlfriend dump you, you can pick another lady in a seconds.


----------



## patineto (Oct 28, 2005)

This sunday we try something new.

My girlfriend is a hell of a Inline skater, but some of the road surfaces around the house, specially at the golden gate park are pretty wasted.

So we decide for me to ride the tandem solo and use the bike as a "Skyboat" for the rough stuff, anyway before you know it, She was jumping on and off the seat (the bike) when moving, really fun and super efficient.

Next project is to adapt a pair of SPD cleats to her quad skates so she can pedal when on the bike.

I love my tandem.

ps: I try to take a video of the new trick soon.


----------



## patineto (Oct 28, 2005)

Dog Carrier experiment number one ...

We have two dog that we like to take everywhere, so far the car is the only option if we plan to go farder than a few blocks. so we purchase a old Burley Trailer in the hopes of making it into a movil dog bed.

So far I just use some old Tent poles to make a temporary enclosure, the goal is to give them as much room as possible but also avoid any type escape..


















more progress soon, so far is not working that well..:madman: .









Oh some of you may enjoy the way I attach my Bruce gordon rack to the seat post.


















Basically I re-use the Stocker stem to create a really stable mount for the upper bracket of the rack, works great super sturdy.


----------

